# It's clicked!!



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

I posted last week that I was really low and struggling with my 10 wk old - I'm so happy to say something clicked in the last few days and everything seems so much brighter!! 

Toby's been an angel, despite the odd manic 'I'm going to nip anyone in my path' moments 

I know life won't be a bed of roses with a vizsla but I'm finally starting to enjoy him rather than worry about how my life's been turned upside down. 

Thanks for all the supportive comments - it was lovely to read them and see others had been in the same place. 

As an aside, has anyone got any ideas for hiding treats and keeping pups busy? I've been tying them inside an old sock and that gave me 20mins solid peace as he turned the sock into a soggy mess, we also put some in an old plastic drinks bottle and let him throw it around the kitchen until them fall out of the neck. Any ideas gratefully received


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Blaze really loves chewing on a Bully stick. I don't let it get shorter than 6 inches. Fear of swallowing. So I've been bagging them and keeping in freezer till he's older and can handle it if would swallow one. I put a knotted wet rag in freezer and give it to him frozen to chew on . Best wishes!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A Kong wobbler would work.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm a firm believer that bully sticks saved my sanity in the early puppy days. I hold onto the end when it gets smaller so I only have to throw away a couple of inches. We use the Kong Wobbler (though that might be too heavy for him until he gets bigger) and the Omega Paw treat dispensing ball to keep Dexter busy! We also make Frosty Paws (you can google the recipe, though we do ours without yogurt as it upsets his stomach) and those are good for at least 15 minutes of peace! (And are really cheap and easy to make!)


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Are bully sticks available in UK, or only US/Canada? We've got a kong but he doesn't seem too fussed about it. I've put kibble in with a bit of peanut butter to bind and stop them popping out straight away but he doesn't seem to like the peanut butter and immediately went for a long drink of water!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe try this site? . 
https://www.allpetnaturals.com/?sef_rewrite=1#/category/139


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Give him time with the Kong - our guy wasn't into it right away either, but now he loves it. He also loves the Kong extreme bone which you can hide the treats in the end of. 

Another fave is a bright orange ball (resembles and oversized golf ball) that you put treats in and as the pup rolls it around the treats fall out - similar idea to the Kong wobbler with dispensing food. 

Our guy is easy though, if there's food to be had he's interested.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree about the kong. Penny didn't care for the kong at all when we first got her. Two days ago something clicked and now she loves it. We have used peanut butter, mince meat/liver, etc. She is 11 weeks old.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I also found the Kong a great toy. I used to stuff the middle of a small pink one with raw meat and freeze it. Licking at this through the tiny hole kept him occupied for a very long time. 

I have heard peanut butter, marmite/ vegimite are also great fillers.

Kong also do those treat balls which a lot of people find great.

Why not try a marrow bone.


----------

